# Alpine TDA-7618 Display Pilot Lamp



## akrca4 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, first post on this forum. I have an old Alpine 7618 that I had since 1992. Just re-installed in a new to me used car I brought but the display is all dark. I think the pilot lamp is done. Anyone know where I can source this part? I have already contacted PacPart but they told me the part has been discontinued....=(

Also, anyone know if there is a good vintage stereo repair shop in Los Angeles? Appreciated the help. 

Andy


----------

